# Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen



## Annett (22. Okt. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

da ab und an Fragen zu den im Titel benannten Schönheiten im Gartenteich auftauchen, wollte ich mal einen neuen Thread dazu starten. Hier kann jeder mal seine ganz persönlichen Erfahrungen mit den "Diven" schildern.

Also fange ich mal damit an  

Ich habe mir im Frühjahr 2005 von Werner Wallner eine hellblaue tropische Seerose mit dem Namen Paul Stetson schicken lassen.
Beim Öffnen des Pakets zeigte sich eine kräftige Seerose mit vielen Knospen und einer geöffneten Blüte. Ich habe sie nach seiner Anleitung in eine große Schale mit Sand-Lehm-Gemisch gepflanzt und mit Düngekegeln versorgt. 
Bis der Teich halbwegs 20°C erreicht hatte, stand sie in einem Mörtelkübel mit Aquarienheizstab 5m entfernt vom Teich in der prallen Sonne. Als es dann endlich soweit war, kam sie an eine relativ flache Stelle im Teich, sodass max. 20-30cm Wasser über dem Topf standen. Sie blühte ohne Unterbrechung bis zum Frost und bildete an einigen ihrer Blätter sogenannte "Kindel" aus. (Die Sorte ist Vivipar... aus genau diesem Grund hatte ich mich auch gegen eine Georg T. Moore entschieden, die dies nicht ist!)
Die Kindel pflanzte ich in die kleinen Tontöpfe (links im unteren Bild) mit etwas Lehm und Sand und setzte sie bald ins Aquarium. 
 

Da sie nicht so recht wachsen wollte, fragte ich mal bei Herrm Wallner nach und erhöhte anschließend die Temperatur im Becken auf 26°C. (Er meinte nur, die sind wie kleine Babys. Sie brauchen genug Futter und es muss schön warm sein.  )
Leider brachte ich trotz der Bemühungen nur den größten Ableger über den Winter (meine derzeitig einzige Pflanze) und einige meiner __ Aquarienpflanzen durch die Beschattung fast um. Er war der einzige, der schon im Teich winzige Blattansätze und 2 oder 3 Wurzeln gebildet hatte.
Ihm gab ich im Frühjahr einen etwas größeren Tontopf (die größeren auf dem oben gezeigten Foto) mit neuem Substrat und setzte ihn in den Teich. Er verlor nach und nach alle im Aquarium gebildeten Blätter und zeigte nach langer Wartezeit doch noch ca. 5 Blüten (bis jetzt). 
  Stand 21.10.2006
Der doch recht kleine Topf soll evtl. zu einer Knollenbildung führen. In einigen Tagen bin ich diesbezüglich schlauer...

Die Hauptpflanze von W.Wallner war im Herbst 2005 für mein 72l Becken auf jeden Fall zu groß und zu den Malawi-Barschen wollte ich sie nicht setzen, da sie bekanntlich große __ Pflanzenfresser sind. 
Also bekam sie einen Mörtelkübel im Wohnzimmer. 
Ich mache es kurz-es hat nicht funktioniert! Wer das ausprobieren will, der stelle den Kübel in einen hellen Wintergarten oder ein Gewächshaus (frostfrei!!) und sorgt zusätzlich für genug Licht! Absterbende Blätter müssen gründlich entfernt werden, da sich der Fäulnisprozeß sonst bis zur Knolle fortsetzt. 
Bei mir ist genau das passiert - zusätzlich zur fehlenden Beleuchtung, den mit eingeschleppten __ Schnecken... und dann hatte ich im Januar auch noch plötzlich __ Libellen im Wohnzimmer __ fliegen.  

Dieses Jahr habe ich nur den Ansatz eines einzigen Kindels auf einem der Blätter entdeckt. Den werde ich versuchen zu retten wenn ich die Mutterpflanze aus dem Teich nehme. (Vielleicht auch eher, falls er sich entschließt doch noch größer als 2mm zu werden.)
Die heutige Hauptpflanze werde ich bald mit einer 0,05%igen Kaliumpermanganatlösung (Danke an Dodi und Eugen für den Tip!) desinfizieren und dann hoffentlich ohne Schnecken, Libellenlarven usw. ins Aquarium setzen. Über das Ergebnis werde ich dann hier weiter berichten.

Fotos werde ich im Laufe des Tages/der nächsten Tage noch in den Beitrag einfügen.. muss sie erstmal auf der Festplatte des Hauptrechners suchen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn hier auch noch andere ihre Erfahrungen schreiben. Nur so findet man vielleicht einen, für sich persönlich, einfacheren und erfolgversprechenden Weg die schönen Diven über den Winter zu bringen. Denn die Farben sind schon ein Highlight im Teich!


----------



## Elfriede (23. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Schilderung Deiner Erfahrung mit einer tropischen Seerose, das nenne ich wirksame Hilfe und Unterstützung.

Ich habe von Werner Wallner  2004 fünf __ tropische Seerosen nach Österreich  geliefert bekommen, an die Sorten kann ich mich nicht mehr genau  erinnern. Erst  Ende August konnte ich sie nach Paros transportieren, bis dahin standen sie in Mörtelkübeln, gepflanzt nach Werners Angaben, in meinem Garten in Tirol. Hier auf  Paros  setzte  ich  vier der tropischen  Seerosen dann endlich in den Teich, mit etwa 30 cm Wasserüberstand. Eine setzte bei 20 cm in ein Außenbecken. Letztere entwickelte sich sehr gut, fing bald zu blühen an und blühte noch  Anfang November als ich nach Österreich zurückkehrte. Vor meiner Abreise senkte ich sie mit Blüten und Blättern auf  50 cm ab. Von den anderen vier Tropischen kam keine zur Blüte, ihr Wachstum war eher dürftig und im Frühling 2005 trieb keine mehr aus und ich konnte auch keine Knolle mehr finden. Die  blaue Seerose im Außenbecken überlebte, ich nenne sie so, weil Werner sie nicht genau zuordnen konnte. Sie hatte im März  bereits Blätter und Knospen unter Wasser ausgebildet. Ich habe sie wohl zu früh aus dem tieferen Wasser zurückgeholt, jedenfalls  ging  sie  ein. Schade, denn  ihr Blau war wundervoll.

Heuer wollte ich es noch einmal mit drei blauen Seerosen probieren. Eine August Koch überlebte aber leider den Transport (9 Tage) nicht, für die  zwei anderen hatte ich auch wenig Hoffnung, als ich sie  Ende August endlich  in den Teich setzte. Doch nach einem sehr zaghaften Start mit winzigen Blättchen auf fadendünnen Stielen, entwickelten sie sich nach einer kräftigen Nachdüngung  sehr gut, setzten Knospen an, wovon die erste ( Tina, vivipar) am 2. Oktober, die zweite ( Werner meint, es könne eine Madame Ganna Walska sein ) am 13. Oktober aufblühte. 

Meine heurige  Erfahrung mit tropischen Seerosen hat mir gezeigt, dass diese herrlichen Pflanzen  durchaus nicht so empfindlich sind, wie man allgemein annimmt. Nicht nur, dass sie  zuerst den Posttransport von Werners Gärtnerei nach Österreich und den Weitertransport mit Auto und Schiff nach Paros , sowie zweimaliges Umpflanzen überstanden haben, sie  hielten auch einen schweren Sturm und einen plötzlichen Temperatursturz von 29° auf 13°  unbeschadet aus. Ich bin deshalb zuversichtlich, dass sie auch den Winter im Teich überleben werden. Die Wassertemperatur im Winter hier auf Paros  kann ich nur abschätzen, da ich die Insel im November verlasse, sie dürfte zwischen 8° und 12° liegen. Ich werde die zwei Seerosen sehr tief absenken, etwa auf 1,50m. Zwar wird der Temperaturunterschied  höchstens 1° betragen, aber die Wasserbewegung durch die oft heftigen Winterstürme wird in der Tiefe geringer sein.

Annett, wie groß oder klein  war das Kindl, aus dem sich Deine Paul Stetson entwickelt hat? Die vielen Kindel auf den Blättern meiner Tina sind jetzt etwa erbsengroß. Ist das groß genug, um sie schon in kleine Töpfchen zu setzen, wie Du es gemacht hast? Hast Du die Kindel aus dem Blatt herausgetrennt oder das Blatt mit eingepflanzt?

Ich hoffe auch, dass es noch weitere Erfahrungsberichte zu tropische Seerosen geben wird. Du hast mir mit Deinem Bericht jedenfalls  schon sehr gut geholfen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (23. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Mit den Fotos hat es leider nicht geklappt, ich versuche es morgen noch einmal.
Gruß Elfriede


----------



## Annett (23. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich habe das erste Kindl direkt im Teich so plaziert, dass es (samt an der Mutterpflanze hängendem Blatt) beschwert mit einem Stein auf dem Substrat eines dieser Minitöpfe zu liegen kam. Als dann Stiel und Blatt braun wurden kürzte ich das Blatt ein. Nur die lebende Blattfläche ließ ich am Kindl und als sie weiter abstarb wurde auch das entfernt. 
Wichtig sind, so denke ich mir das jedenfalls, die Wurzeln! Wie soll sich das kleine Ding sonst ernähren?
Auf dem Blatt direkt an der Pflanze wurde kein Kindl größer als wenige Millimeter. Mein Teichwasser ist dafür einfach nicht lange genug warm. Zumindest schließe ich das aus den Äußerungen von Herrm Wallner.
Versuch doch einfach, einige Töpfe mit Lehmgemisch direkt unter den Kindln zu plazieren. Vielleicht bilden sie ein paar Würzelchen, und dann hast Du schon halb gewonnen.
Für das weitere Wachstum ist dann halt viel Wärme und Licht nötig (am besten zu händeln in einem Aquarium- das ist meine Meinung diesbezüglich).
Mein Ableger im Aquarium hatte auch nur sehr dünne Blattstiele und zarte Blätter. Im Becken wollte ich es mit der Düngung einfach nicht übertreiben...

Wie gesagt, ich muss mal noch die Festplatte durchsuchen nach Fotos. Gemacht habe ich definitiv welche.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

nun sitzt auch mein erstes Kindel in einem winzigen Gefäß mit etwas Substrat in der Sonne. Ich habe es nämlich auf einem abgefallenen, schon abgestorbenen Blatt in einem benachbarten Seerosenkübel gefunden. Es hat zwei winzige Blättchen und ich hoffe, dass es bald kleine Wurzeln ausbilden wird. Bilden sich die Wurzeln eigentlich auch an der Blattoberseite aus oder kommen sie unterhalb des verfaulenden Blattes zum Vorschein?

Ich kann gut nachfühlen, dass es Dir schwer fällt, Deine Seerose aus dem Teich zu nehmen, mir wird es ähnlich ergehen, wenn ich meine mit Blüten und Knospen vor meiner Abreise in die Tiefe setzen muss. Morgen werden beide Seerosen gleichzeitig blühen, dann werde ich ein Foto machen. Vielleicht gelingt mir auch ein Foto von dem Kindel.

Die gestern angekündigten Fotos von den ersten Blüten will ich heute einstellen und auch ein Foto von der schönen Blauen aus 2004.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (23. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Das erste Foto zeigt die schöne Blaue am 30.September 2004. Auf dem zweiten Foto sieht man bereits die fünfte Blüte der Tina, aufgenommen vor drei Tagen. Auf dem dritten Foto ist die erste Blüte der Madame Ganna Walska zu sehen ( 13. Oktober) und das letze Foto zeigt die erste Blüte der Tina vom 2. Oktober.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

wirklich schöne Pflanzen hast Du da erworben! 
Ich habe heute morgen die Festplatte hier auf dem Hauptrechner durchforstet-nichts! 
Ich kapier es nicht... bin mir so sicher gewesen, dass ich Fotos gemacht habe.
Allerdings habe ich einmal den Inhalt der Speicherkarte durch eine unüberlegte Aktion geschrottet->Fotos futsch, Karte noch ok. Evtl. waren die Bilder darauf. Ich werde aber nochmal auf dem Laptop nachsehen. 

Mein Ableger war so verdreht, dass man kaum sehen konnte, was oben und was unten war. Ich denke, die Wurzeln kamen noch oberhalb des alten Blattes heraus-aber ohne Gewähr!
Versuch halt den Knubbel etwas im Substrat verschwinden zu lassen ohne die Blätter zu ersticken. Am Besten ganz sauberen Sand oben drauf-da kann nix faulen!
Ich weiß, dass ist alles sehr filigran/winzig.  

Habe übrigens die Feststellung gemacht: je öfter die Stelle an der die Kindl entstehen nass wird, desto eher entwickeln sich überhaupt erst Ansätze... also immer mal die Blätter kurz untertauchen. Wobei die bei Wind natürlich wieder ganz schnell trocknen.


----------



## Elfriede (24. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

ich habe heute versucht, das winzige Kindl zu fotografieren, doch durch die starke Vergrößerung, um überhaupt etwas zu erkennen, hat die Qualität sehr gelitten. Deinen Rat, den Knubbel mit feinem Sand zu bedecken, habe ich inzwischen befolgt. Die Kindel hält bei mir der Wind feucht, indem er die Blätter ständig bewegt und häufig auch umdreht. Wenn einmal nicht, dann schwimme ich vorbei und drücke die Kindel kurz ins Wasser wie heute,  an einem der wenigen winstillen Tage hier auf Paros. Tatsächlich blühten heute beide tropischen Seerosen nebeneinander. Die schön gezeichneten Blätter gehören zur Madame Ganna Walska. 

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

also das von Dir gezeigte Kindl sollte was werden. Viel größer war meins auch nicht... Wie gesagt, so bald als möglich in warmes Wasser mit viel Licht (Aquarium mit 26°C Wassertemperatur und 12h Beleuchtung - kann auch mittags eine Unterbrechung von 1-2h haben, dann sollen die Algen nicht so schnell wachsen) bringen! Die Kleinen wachsen sonst nur sehr langsam oder gar nicht. Wenn die Wurzeln dann erstmal Kontakt zum Lehm und den darin befindlichen Nährstoffen aufgenommen haben, kann man beim Wachsen zusehen.
Bei mir hatte sich zu Beginn auf den jungen Blättern ein dunkelgrüner Algenfilm gebildet. Nachdem ich ihn einige mal entfernt hatte, war irgendwann komplett Ruhe.  
Fotos vom Aquarium habe ich leider nirgens finden können.  

Aber Deine Seerosen blühen wirklich toll. 
Bei uns war gestern ein starker Wind unterwegs, die vorletzte Blüte aber eh schon auf Tauchstation - muß nachher erstmal am Teich nach dem Rechten schauen.
Appropo-wie hast Du den Wind denn nun überstanden? Die Bilder im Fernsehen sahen ja schlimm aus!


----------



## Elfriede (25. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

ja, ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich das Kindl entwickeln wird. Allerdings sind die Kindl auf den saftigen Blättern der Mutterpflanze inzwischen bereits größer. Einige will ich ja mit den Blättern nach Österreich mitnehmen und dort damit experimentieren, etwa 10 Stück will ich mit der Mutterpflanze hier im Teich versenken.

Hat der Wind bei Euch Schäden verursacht? 
Hier auf Paros ist im  Vergleich zu anderen Regionen in Griechenland, nicht viel passiert. Ich selbst habe  nur einen Kratzer am Auto zu beklagen, da der Sturm einen kleinen M etalltisch durch die Luft geschleudert und damit  mein Auto gestreift hat. Mehr gelitten habe ich an den zwei kalten Tagen mit lediglich 13°. Inzwischen ist es aber tagsüber wieder herrlich warm, dennoch wird das Teichwasser  kaum mehr über 21° steigen, denn die Nächte sind auch hier schon kühl. 
Hast Du Deine tropische Seerose schon in ihr Winterquartier gebracht? 
Ich will mich an meinen Blüten noch einige Tage erfreuen und sie erst knapp vor meiner Abreise in die Tiefe absenken. Leider muss ich heuer schon etwas früher nach Tirol zurückkehren.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (26. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

bei uns hat der Wind zum Glück keine nennenswerten Schäden verursacht. Auch auf den Feldern waren die bruch-/umkippgefährdeten Sonnenblumen zum Glück schon geerntet.
Im Teich sieht alles gut aus. Auch die Tropische steht noch darin, da wir hier z.Z. noch Tagtemperaturen von über 20°C erreichen.  Der Teich bleibt natürlich kühler.
Ich vermute aber, dass es irgendwann sehr schnell gehen muss mit dem Reinholen... bis Weihnachten wird es wohl kaum so warm bleiben. 
Die Kindl auf den fleischigen Blättern kannst Du ja auch im Teich schon versuchen auf einen Topf mit Substrat zu setzen und mit einem Stein seitlich beschweren! Dann haben sie noch Versorgung von der Mutterpfl. und können in Ruhe Wurzeln machen.


----------



## Elfriede (26. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

das herrliche Herbstwetter im Norden ist heuer wirklich außergewöhnlich, mein Sohn hat heute aus Osttirol 26° gemeldet, hier auf Paros hatte es "nur" 25°.

Mein Teich sah heute sehr schmutzig und trüb aus, da ich einen Teil meiner Teichsimse und auch etwas von dem __ Schilf im Pflanzenfilter  herausgenommen habe, was nicht ohne Säge abging. Da sowieso schon alles verschmuddelt aussah, erledigte ich gleich auch einige andere Arbeiten im Teich und senkte blutenden Herzens auch schon die tropischen Seerosen ab, nicht ohne vorher einige Kindel abzunehmen. Einige Blätter mit Kindel habe ich  im Pflanzkübel auf das Substrat gedrückt und dort beschwert, da ich die vorbereiteten Töpfchen im tiefen Wasser nicht festmachen konnte. Im Frühling werde ich ja sehen was daraus geworden ist. Lieber wäre mir allerdings, die Mutterpflanze noch lebend vorzufinden. Ich werde von meinen Erfahrungen mit den tropischen Seerosen sicher im April 2007 schon berichten können.

Übermorgen fahre ich noch für kurze Zeit auf eine Nachbarinsel und anschließend zurück nach Österreich, wo es dann  mit dem herrlichen Wetter leider vorbei sein wird.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hi,

bei mir blüht seit heute Nacht meine tropische Seerose im Aquarium. Die "Standartseerose" der Aquarianer Nymphaea __ lotus v. rubra, der rote Tigerlotus.

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hi Frank.

Wie schaffst du es nur deinen Tigerlotus zum blühen zu bringen?

Habe es schon mit 2 verschiedenen versucht. Sie hatten auch schon Blüten getrieben aber immer sind sie nach ein paar Wochen wieder verfault. Schlußendlich habe ich sie dann raus geschmissen, da meine anderen __ Aquarienpflanzen ziemlich unter der Beschattung gelitten haben.



So aber jetzt trage ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit den __ Tropische Seerosen dazu bei.


Mitte Juni habe ich es endlich gewagt. Ich bestellte mir bei Werner meine erste Tropische Seerose und zwar eine [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/peppershop13/shop/pop_up.php?bild_gross=34_gr.jpg"]'__ Director George T. Moore'[/DLMURL].
Es vergingen mehr als 2 Wochen und meine Seerose kam nicht. So habe ich mich bei Werner noch mal gemeldet. Leider musste ich lesen das ausgerechnet in diesem Jahr die __ Enten die 'Director George T. Moore' zum fressen gern hatten. Also musste ich warten bis die Jungpflanzen so weit waren. 
Mitte Juli kam sie dann endlich. Leider war es nur eine kleine Pflanze mir nur 4 kleinen Blättern. Dafür hat mir Werner aber auch nur die Hälfte des Preises berechnet  .
Ich pflanzte sie dann wie üblich in einen 5 Liter Topf und stellte sie in einen 90 Liter Mörtelkübel. Beheizen brauchte ich ihn zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht, da es ja warm genug war. Erst später, als die Temperaturen sanken. Es waren immer min. 22 °C im Behälter.
Wie ich befürchtet hatte, verlor sie durch den Umpflanzschock alle Blätter.
Ich dachte schon das wars, die wird nichts mehr.
Nach ca. einer Woche entdeckte ich dann 2 mikroskopisch kleine Unterwasserblätter. Erst trieb sie mehrere Unterwasserblätter, bis dann wieder die ersten kleinen Schwimmblätter kamen. 
Es wurden mehr und mehr (ca. 20) und ich wahr erst mal froh darüber.
Inzwischen wahr es schon Ende September und von Blüten keine Spur.
Nachdem mir Werner gesagt hatte das ich diese Jahr wohl nicht mehr mit Blüten rechnen kann entdeckte ich am 3. Oktober drei winzig kleine Blüten an einer der beiden Pflanzen (aus einer kleinen Pflanze wurden zwei).
Leider wuchsen die Blüten nur einige Zentimeter und dann nicht mehr. Ich vermute mal das draußen einfach zu wenig war. Aber es wurden noch zwei weitere Blüten getrieben.
Mitte Oktober habe ich die Pflanze dann ins Haus geholt. Sie steht seitdem in einem kleinen 54 Liter Becken und wächst dort auch weiterhin (sh. Bild). Die neuen Blätter sind zwar nur relativ klein, ich bin aber froh das sie nicht alle Blätter abgeworfen hat. Im Aquarium hat sie jetzt 14-15 Stunden Licht bei einer Temperatur von ca. 24 °C.
Die Blüten wachsen im Aquarium leider auch nicht weiter. Sie fangen jetzt wie oben beim Tigerlotus beschrieben langsam an zu verfaulen.

Mal sehen wie sie sich im Aquarium, den Winter über macht. Ich werden sie dann nächsten Juni wieder in den Garten stellen.


So das warnen meine Erfahrungen mit den Tropischen Seerosen. Nächstes Jahr werde ich mir dann vielleicht noch eine (vivipare) Sorte zulegen und es evtl. auch mal mit einem kleinen __ Lotos versuchen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hi Mirko,

vieleicht hat dein Tigerlotus auch schon schön geblüht, nur wer guckt schon mitten in der Nacht ins Aquarium (Nymphaea __ lotus ist ein Nachtblüher  morgens wenn die Beleuchtung wieder anspringt sind die Blüten schon wieder geschlossen. Der wächst bei mir im Becken in reinen Sand mit einer ordentlichen Lehmportion. Hat aber auch schon die Hälfte meines 2m Beckens mit Schwimmblättern abgedunkelt 

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*



> vieleicht hat dein Tigerlotus auch schon schön geblüht, nur wer guckt schon mitten in der Nacht ins Aquarium (Nymphaea __ lotus ist ein Nachtblüher morgens wenn die Beleuchtung wieder anspringt sind die Blüten schon wieder geschlossen.


Ja, ich weis. Hatte ich auch schon eingeplant, das ich mit der Kamera Nachts ware bis sich die Blüte öffnet.
Die Blüten sind ja nur 3-4 cm lang (Stiel) geworden, dann sind sie verfault. Sie kamen also bei weitem nicht an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen,

der Tigerlotus hat ja auch eine schöne Blüte! Aber echt schade, wenn er nur nachts blüht... da hat man ja nix von...
Duftet er denn? Meine tropische hat so einen unbeschreiblichen Duft-irgendwie nach Creme. 


Gestern bin ich übrigens dann doch noch zur Tat geschritten. Nachdem zunächst schon für Di. (jetzt ab Mi./Do.) die ersten richtigen Frostnächte angekündigt sind, habe ich sie gestern aus dem Teich geholt.
   Man sieht einen Miniableger an der Pflanze; mal sehen, ob er was wird.

Den völlig durchwurzelten Ballen habe ich mit einem Wasserstrahl so gut es ging ausgewaschen und dabei 2 durchwurzelte Düngekegel und viele Wurzeln entfernt.
 

Einen 40L Mauererbottich hatte ich schon mit frischem Wasser gefüllt und dann gings mit Handschuhen bewaffnet ans desinfizieren. 2 Tauchbäder mit je 10-20 Minuten Länge mußte sie über sich ergehen lassen.
  

Hinterher waren die Wurzeln braun  Hoffentlich hat sie keinen Schaden genommen. :? 
 

Anschließend habe ich sie frisch eingetopft; diesmal vorerst ohne Düngekegel-die gibts erst später und dann kam sie ins Aquarium zurück. Wie froh war ich doch über den recht kleinen Topf (um die 12cm Durchmesser). Einen großen würde ich nie unterbringen...
 
 Anfangs noch eine leichte Eintrübung durch den anhaftenden Lehm.

Heute Morgen sah es dann so aus:
  
Mal sehen, wie sie sich mit den Garnelen verträgt und ob die letzte Knospe noch aufgeht. Ich bezweifle zumindest letzteres stark!
Die Blätter sind auch irgendwie ein paar Zentimeter zu kurz geraten.   

Ein Kindl will ich versuchen wurzeln zu lassen. Aber es ist wirklich arg winzig. :? 
Muss mal schauen, ob ich die Temperatur mit Rücksicht auf die anderen Bewohner langsam von 23 auf 26°C anheben kann.
 

Unterdessen habe ich auch eine Ahnung, was mit den alten Bildern vom Aquarium passiert sein könnte... gelöscht wegen Unschärfe. Es ist ohne Blitzlicht oder Stativ fast unmöglich scharfe Bilder zu produzieren.


----------



## Annett (4. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo,

Zwischenstand nach 5Tagen.
Die Knospe ist tatsächlich noch aufgegangen und verströmt ihren Duft unter der Abdeckung. 
 
Ab und an mach ich die Abdeckung mal auf und schnüffle begierig.  Im Teich macht sich das schnuppern ja immer so schlecht. Leider bekommt Ihr die Hitze der Lampe nicht so gut.
Die Blütenfarbe stimmt schon eher mit dem Original überein als die vielen zuvor im Forum gezeigten Fotos der Blüten... 

Die __ Schnecken des Aquariums stürzen sich begierig auf alles Absterbende (auch die Blätter mit den Kindl'n  ). Mal sehen, ob ich überhaupt eins vor den gefräßigen Mäulern schützen kann... 

@ Elfriede
Was machst Du und Deine Kindl? Seid Ihr heil in Tirol angekommen?


----------



## Elfriede (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

was meine Kindel machen weiß ich im Moment nicht, ich muss sie erst auspacken. Wir sind zum Glück  heil in Tirol angekommen, aber wir frieren erbärmlich und müssen erst einmal für Wärme im Haus sorgen.

Ein Kurzbesuch im Forum musste natürlich sein, aber genauer lesen werde ich wohl erst morgen, wenn ich es wieder etwas behaglicher habe.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Mirko, 

schade, dass Deine George T. Moore nicht mehr im Teich geblüht hat. Dass sich die Knospen auch im Aquarium nicht geöffnet haben könnte vielleicht mit den veränderten Bedingungen  zusammenhängen. Ich denke, dass den Pflanzen, wenn sie vom Teich in ein Aquarium übersiedelt werden, anfangs die konstante hohe Wassertemperatur nicht behagt, die sie in einemTeich und sicher auch bei Werner Wallner nicht hatten, da sie an die unterschiedlichen Tag- Nacht- Temperaturen gewöhnt sind. Auch in der Natur gibt es doch immer ein Temperaturgefälle, selbst in sehr warmen Gebieten. Zum Tigerlotus kann ich nichts sagen, außer dass Franks Blüte wunderschön ist. Ich nehme aber an, dass Frank den Tigerlotus immer Aquarium hält und er deshalb an diese Verhältnisse angepasst ist. 

Bei Werner kann man nachlesen, dass vivipare Pflanzen nicht so temperaturempfindlich sind und ich kann das von meiner Tina auch bestätigen. Wenn sie vielleicht sogar den Winter in meinem Teich überlebt so ist sie wirklich eine sehr empfehlenswerte Sorte, auch für einen nördlichen Teich. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass man sie nicht nur in einem Aquarium sondern auch in einem Kübel im beheizten Wohnraum überwintern könnte, vorausgesetzt man setzt eine Pflnzenlampe darüber.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

endlich habe ich es wieder warm und ich konnte mir ohne zu frieren die Fotos von Dir anschauen. Die Übersiedelung Deiner tropischen Seerose ins Aquarium war wohl mit großem Aufwand verbunden, aber  sie ist gut geglückt, wie man an der schönen, geöffneten Blüte sehen kann. Ich hoffe, Du kannst auch das Kindl gut über den Winter bringen.

Ich habe meine sieben Kindel nach der langen Reise ( 2 1/2 Tage mit Auto und Schiff) heute aus der Verpackung erlöst. Da ich kein Aquarium besitze, habe ich sie in einer flachen Schale auf etwas Sand gesetzt und gewässert. Morgen will ich eine Pflanzenleuchte besorgen und die kleinen Dinger damit bestrahlen. Die Blätter beginnen sich schon aufzulösen, Wurzeln sind noch keine auszumachen. In einer Woche werde ich vielleicht schon beurteilen können ob sich der Aufwand mit dem Transport gelohnt hat. Es wäre wohl besser gewesen die Knolle der Mutterpflanze mitzubringen und hier zu überwintern, andererseits aber ich möchte natürlich wissen ob eine Überwinterung tropischer Seerosen in meinem Teich möglich ist. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

na dann hilft im Moment wohl nur Daumendrücken!? 
Vor allem Wärme brauchen die "Kleinen".
Bei mir machen sich die Kindl dank den gefräßigen __ Schnecken immer selbstständig, weil diese die Steine von den Restblättern schubsen... und dann nimmt die Strömung die Kindl mit und ich finde sie im Pflanzengewirr nicht wieder. 
Eines sitzt aber noch im Töpfchen und ein weiteres direkt an der Mutterpflanze (das rot umrandete im Foto weiter vorn macht neue Blättchen).

Die Blüte scheint nach drei Tagen aufzugeben. Aber bei der Wärme direkt an der Lampe wundert mich das nicht.
Die neuen Blätter werden unter Wasser immer größer. Bald tauchen wieder Beschattungsprobleme auf. Naja, man kann eben nicht alles haben. 

Ich wünsche Dir viele angenehme Tage in Tirol!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*



> Ich nehme aber an, dass Frank den Tigerlotus immer Aquarium hält und er deshalb an diese Verhältnisse angepasst ist.


Ich hatte ihn doch auch die ganze Zeit im Aquarium.


Eine 'Tina' werde ich mir nächstes Jahr bestimmt auch noch holen. Eine daubenyana ist auch eine Überlegung wert. Sie hat zwar nicht so intensieve Farben, verträgt laut Werner aber Halbschatten. Ideal für meinen kleinen Teich, der ebend an einem halbschattigen Ort liegt. Zudem ist sie noch vivipar.


----------



## Annett (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen wie es Euren tropischen Ladys so geht.
Hier mal zwei Aufnahmen von meiner/meinen, denn die gute hat sich dazu herabgelassen 1-2 Ableger zu machen. 

 
Sie steht nach wie vor hinten rechts im zwischenzeitlich umgezogenen Aquarium. Temperatur dank Fußbodenheizung auf der der Filter steht 25°C.  

 
Ein Blick von der Seite. Hier sieht man links die 1-2 Ableger.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

gut schaut Deine Tropische mit den zwei Ablegern aus. Bilden die Ableger eigene Knollen aus oder müssen sie an der Mutterpflanze bleiben?
Was ist aus Deinem Kindel geworden, hast Du es durchgebracht oder ist es den __ Schnecken zum Opfer gefallen? Von meinen Kindeln leben noch drei, wenn auch unter eher schlechten Bedingungen, verglichen mit Deinem Aquarium. Ich habe sie im Herbst in eine sandgefüllte Schüssel gesetzt und eine Lampe darüber aufgehängt ohne zusätzliche Heizung. Die drei Babys sehen zwar frisch aus, sie sind aber noch immer sehr klein. Sobald ich die Krücken nach einer Meniskusoperation ablegen kann, werde ich mich wieder besser um die kleinen Pflänzchen kümmern und sie fotografieren. Ob die Mutterpflanze in meinem Teich  überlebt hat werde ich erst in einigen Wochen 
sehen, wenn ich nach Paros zurückkehre.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede

Mit lieben Grüßen


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hoffe, Deinem Bein geht es bald wieder richtig gut!  

Die Kindel wurden leider von den __ Schnecken auf der Suche nach abgestorbenen Material ausgebuddelt und sind dann durch die Strömung des Filters irgendwo im Aquarium verschwunden. Sie werden wohl nicht mehr existieren.

Was die Ableger direkt neben der Hauptpflanze anbelangt, werde ich wohl erst im Frühjahr nachsehen können, was da wirklich los ist. 
Seit die Seerose mit ihrem Lehmsubstrat im Aquar. wohnt, wachsen auch meine anderen Pflanzen darin wie verrückt. Echt Wahnsinn. Trotzdem gibt es nur sehr wenige Algen an der Scheibe. Jetzt steht das Becken seit ca. einer Woche am Nordfenster - kann also nur noch besser werden. 
Derweil war es mal mein "Sorgenkind", weil kein neuer Fisch darin überleben wollte.  
Die Schnecken vertilgen jeden abgestorbenen Teil der Seerose fast schneller als ich ihn entfernen kann, die Garnelen entsorgen den Mulm. Filter läuft auch super und die Beleuchtung steuert die Zeitschaltuhr. Kann mich also im Moment über das Becken nicht beschweren. 

Damit die Kindel größer werden, brauchen sie neben viel Licht auch viel Wärme. Das hat mir letzten Herbst Werner verraten, sonst hätte ich jetzt keine Tropische mehr zum vorzeigen. Die Kindel wurden einfach nicht größer... 

Ich wünsche Dir Gute Besserung und noch eine angenehme Zeit in Tirol!


----------



## Elfriede (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

morgen werden die Fäden aus meinem Knie entfernt und in einer Woche sollte ich dann wieder ohne Krücken laufen können.

Es interessiert mich sehr, wie es mit Deiner Tropischen im Frühling weitergehen wird, denn im Teich wirst Du ihr soviel gleichmäßige Wärme wie im Aquarium sicher nicht bieten können. Um  Dein Wachstum im Aquarium beneide ich Dich. Hast Du eine Vermutung warum kein neuer Fisch dort leben will ? Den Garnelen und den __ Schnecken scheinen die Bedingungen im  Aquarium gut zu gefallen. 

Bei mir macht ein Aquarium (nur für die Wintermonate) keinen Sinn, also müssen meine kleinen Seerosenpflänzchen mit der Raumtemperatur in meiner Wohnküche auskommen, bis sie mit mir nach Paros übersiedeln werden, wo sie endlich die nötige Sonne und Wärme bekommen werden. Transportprobleme, wie mit ausgewachsenen Seerosen, werde ich mit den Winzlingen nicht haben. Vielleicht aber kann ich hier ein Lehmsubstrat auftreiben um ihr Wachstum etwas anzuregen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

na das hört sich doch gut an, wenn es in einer Woche schon "vorbei" sein soll. Hoffe, es war kein Skiunfall?

Das Kindel vom letzten Jahr (die jetzige große Pflanze) war ja auch bis zum Mai oder Juni im Aquar. und dann ab einer gewissen Temperatur (18 oder 20°C) im Flachwasser des Teiches.
Nachdem alle Aquarienblätter abgeworfen und gegen neue ersetzt waren, hatte sie gegen Ende der Saison sogar noch ein paar Blüten gezeigt. 
Evtl. hole ich sie dieses Jahr eher aus dem Aquarium, damit sie sich schon in einem beheizten Mörtelkübel an die normalen Sonnenstrahlen und die geringere Luftfeuchtigkeit gewöhnen kann. Hängt aber auch wieder stark vom Wetter ab... der Winter verschiebt sich ja immer mehr ins Frühjahr. 

Ein kleineres Becken gibt es eigentlich auch schon für recht wenig Geld oder auch gebraucht... Strom für die Lampe brauchst Du ja sowieso und die Filter verbrauchen wirklich nur sehr wenig, wobei Du Dir den wahrs. sogar ganz sparen könntest.
Ich finde es viel angenehmer so, und die Wohnung bekommt nicht soviel Luftfeuchtigkeit ab.

Warum in meinem Becken sonst keine neuen Fische durchkommen, weiß ich nicht so 100%ig. Der Bärbling ist leider der einzige.
Ich habe schon Guppys und Zebrabärblinge aus dem Zoohandel versucht nachzusetzen. Innerhalb weniger Wochen/Monate sind alle eingegangen. Von Rückgratverkrümmung bis Pilzbefall war alles dabei.
Mir wurde aber auch schon der Hinweis gegeben, dass Fische aus dem Handel, dank der dortigen Verfahrensweisen, einfach sehr anfällig sind.
Also werde ich dieses Jahr mein Glück vielleicht mal auf einer sogenannten Zierfischbörse versuchen. 
Die Garnelen sind ja kein Fisch-Ersatz für den einsamen Bärbling und man sieht sie auch nicht immer auf Anhieb.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hi Annett.

Deine Seerose sieht gut aus.

Meine hat ziemlich viel Blätter verloren, da ich im Moment ein kleines Problem mit Kieselalgen habe und die Algen die ganzen Stiele überwachsen. Komischerweise hab ich das Problem erst seit dem letzten Wasserwechsel.

Hier mal ein Bild. 






Besonders an dem einem Unterwasserblatt sieht man die Kieselalgen.

Mal sehen ob sie es schafft, was ich mal hoffe.


----------



## Elfriede (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

nein, es war kein Schiunfall, es war sozusagen ein "Fehltritt" mit falscher Belastung, den der Meniskus nicht verkraftet hat.  Aber inzwischen ist alles wieder gut, die Fäden sind gezogen, der Arzt war heute zufrieden und ich bin glücklich, dass ich bereits zum Wochenende die Krücken in die Ecke stellen kann.

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass sich Deine Seerose so gut weiterentwickeln wird. Die Idee mit dem beheizten Mörtelkübel ist sicher gut. Mich hat sie heute zur Überlegung angeregt, meine Schüssel mit den Kindeln einfach auf eine kleine Heizmatte zu stellen, denn von oben gibt die Lampe ausreichend Wärme. Ein Becken will ich nicht kaufen, denn sicher werde ich keine weiteren Kindeln mehr hier in Österreich zu überwintern versuchen. Wenn ich __ tropische Seerosen in meinem Teich auf Paros nicht durch den Winter bringe, was ich spätestens im April wissen werde, dann werde ich wohl darauf verzichten müssen. Leider ist es für mich sehr umständlich, jedes Jahr mit Seerosen im Gepäck nach Griechenland zu reisen, sonst würde ich es wie Stefan S machen, der sich tropische Seerosen für jede Saison neu kaufen will, weil seine diversen  Überwinterungsversuche gescheitert sind. Noch aber hoffe ich auf Erfolg, denn die Winter auf Paros sind doch erheblich milder aus bei Stefan in Südfrankreich.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede

@ Mirko,
ich finde, Deine Seerose schaut nicht so schlecht aus, daß Du um sie besorgt sein müsstest. Vielleicht aber fehlt es ihr an Spurenelementen, um sich gegen den Algenbefall kräftigen zu können. Ein neuerlicher Wechsel mit kontrolliert nährstoffarmen Wasser würde den Algen die Lebensgrundlage entziehen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Ihr zwei.

@Mirko
Diese braunen Algen habe ich nur in meinem Barschbecken-dort vor allem auf den Lochsteinen. Keine Ahnung warum sie sich dort so wohl fühlen, aber in dem Becken sind garantiert immer zuviele Nährstoffe im Wasser.  Hast Du mal Tests gemacht?
Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue, dann hat Deine Lady doch unterdessen auch mind. einen Ableger gemacht oder täuscht das?
Wie gesagt, die Blätter die im Aquarium die Oberfläche erreichen überleben im Teich eh nicht. Ich würde mir also nicht soviele Sorgen machen. Wie schaut es denn düngermäßig bei Dir aus? Meine sitzt ja in einem viel kleinerem Tontopf und schiebt die Wurzeln schon unten und oben raus. Ich könnte sicherlich nachdüngen, aber mehr Blätter möchte ich eigentlich nicht, denn dann leidem meine anderen Pflanzen. Gerade die direkt davor stehenden sind letztes Jahr durch die Beschattung regelrecht zusammengebrochen und haben sich dann mühsam wieder neu beblättert. Es sah furchtbar aus.

@Elfriede
Am WE schon ohne Krücken?! Na da drück ich Dir ganz fest die Daumen. 
Mit der Heizmatte müßtest Du nur darauf achten, dass das Wasser nicht zu warm wird. Ich denke so 30°C sollten wirklich das Maximum sein. Ansonsten müßte man da wohl mal bei Werner nachfragen.

Soweit ich mich erinnere ist StefanS komplett auf winterharte Seerosen umgestiegen. Er hatte sich ein paar sehr schöne Sorten, wie die Peach and Creams oder so ähnlich zugelegt. Die sind zwar in der Anschaffung etwas teuer, aber entschädigen durch schöne Farben und Pflegeleichtigkeit im Winter. Leider gibt es ja keine winterharten in blau. Das wäre sicherlich der Renner.  
Solange ich ein Aquarium habe, macht mir die Überwinterung nicht die Probleme. 
Andere überwintern ja nur die Knolle, aber meine war so winzig, das ich nichts riskieren wollte.


Ich drück Euch beiden die Daumen für die Tropischen. Damit wir nächstes Jahr ein paar schöne Blüten zu Gesicht bekommen!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hi.

Also nen Wasserwechsel habe ich Gestern noch mal gemacht.

Gedüngt (mit Düngekegeln) habe ich sie das letzte mal Anfang November. Wollte eigentlich erst wieder düngen wenn ich sie draußen habe.

Oder was meint ihr, soll ich noch mal düngen? Oder vielleicht mal mit Flüssigdünger. Hab einen Eisenvolldünger mit allen möglichen Spurenelementen für AQ-Pflanzen. Da hab ich aber wieder Angst das die Algen dadurch noch mehr wachsen.


Stimmt Annett. Meine hat sogar 2 Ableger gebildet. Die waren aber schon bevor ich sie reingeholt habe. Zur Zeit treibt nur die mittlere Pflanze noch Schwimmblätter. Die anderen beiden haben nur noch Unterwasserblätter.


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Mirko,

wie siehts denn bei Dir mit Temperatur und Lichtregime aus?
Lichtdauer, Röhrenalter usw.? Ich hab die Leuchte ja erst vor einigen Monaten gewechselt. Sie wird mittels Zeitschaltuhr von 8-12 und 14-21Uhr eingeschaltet; die Pause soll gegen Algen helfen, weil sie angeblich (so hat man es mir zumindest in meiner Lehre beigebracht) mehr Stunden (10?) durchgängiges Licht brauchen um sich gut zu entwickeln. 
Im Barschbecken hilft es trotzdem nichts. :? 
Die Temp. liegt z.Z. bei 24,5°C (ohne Heizstab).

Der hintere meiner beiden Ableger hat bis jetzt auch nur winzige Unterwasserblätter (läßt sich äußerst schlecht fotografieren). 
Ich sehe das nicht als problematisch an, würde höchstens mal bei Werner fragen, ob eine Teilung da Vor- oder Nachteile bringen würde!

Wenn Dünger, dann nur tief ins Substrat, sonst freuen sich die Algen wieder. Was steht denn auf der Packung drauf? Sind Spurenelemente drin?
Ich hab meine Düngekegel beim Al*i gekauft-waren günstig, sind von der Firma - defekter Link entfernt - und es steht drauf "mit Spurenelementen". Leider ist außer Magnesium nix aufgeschlüsselt, also wahrs. auch nix drin. Aber der Lehm kann da sicherlich aushelfen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Also die Temp. liegt bei 24 - 25 °C. Die Röhre ist schon etwas älter, dafür ist sie min. 12 h, meist sogar länger an.


Zum Dünger.

Mit Spurenelementen. NPK-Dünger mit Mg und  S + B, Cu, Fe, Mn, Mo und Zn.


Meinst du ob ich noch mal düngen soll?


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hmmm...hat sie nach der letzten Düngung viele Blätter gemacht?
Falls ja, dann hat sie sicherlich schon die Nährstoffe verbraucht, wenn es jetzt plötzlich stagniert. Versuchs doch erstmal mit einem Kegel/kleinen Portion. Klingt ja nicht schlecht was Du da aufgeschrieben hast.
Von welcher Firma ist denn der Dünger?

Edit: Für die Beleuchtung kann ich eine Zeitschaltuhr aus dem Baumarkt (keine 3 Euro) nur empfehlen! Versuch doch mal ne Mittagspause einzulegen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Die letzte Düngung hat nur mäßig viele Blätter gebracht. Ich werde es einfach nochmal mit einem versuchen.

Mein dünger ist von COMPO - Langzeit Dünge-Kegel für Balkonpflanzen. Sind 30 Stück drin, für ca. 6 €.


Ne Zeitschaltuhr hab ich noch da.Werd das mit der Mittagspause mal machen.


EDIT:
Hab jetzt die Uhr so eingestellt: von 8 -15 Uhr und von 16 - 23 Uhr.


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hi Mirko,

ich finds ja etwas lang (die Zeit insgesamt), aber das mußt Du selbst austesten... 
Ich weiß nur, dass die Röhren nach einen halben Jahr wohl schon die Hälfte ihrer Leistung/Intensität? verloren haben sollen. Ob das nun nur ein Gerücht der Industrie ist - keine Ahnung. 
Zu DDR-Zeiten hatten wir m.W.n. nur zwei ganz normale 25 Watt Glühbirnen (die man heute in Schrankwandvitrinen zur Beleuchtung einbaut) in einer Halterung über dem 35-Liter-Becken. Es bekam aber auch von den Fenstern viel Licht und die Algen fanden es klasse. 

Fällt bei Dir viel Licht vom Fenster aufs Becken?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*



> Ich weiß nur, dass die Röhren nach einen halben Jahr wohl schon die Hälfte ihrer Leistung/Intensität? verloren haben sollen.


 Deshalb ist die Beleuchtungszeit auch etwas länger, denn die Röhren sind schon um einiges älter als ein 1/2 Jahr.

Licht fällt vom Fenster nur sehr wenig ein, da das AQ auf dem Boden steht.


----------



## StefanB (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen,

vor lauter arbeiten komme ich garnicht mehr so oft dazu, hier zu lesen, aber jetzt ist mir gerade das Wort tropische Seerose ins Auge gestochen 


Finde es spitze, wie ihr eure Pflanzen verwöhnt, denn wie Werner gerne sagt, man muss sie wirklich behandeln wie Babys.

Letzten Sommer sind sie zwar bei mir ganz gut gewachsen, aber da ich nicht wirklich viel Zeit für sie hatte, gab es keine Blüten  Es hat "nur" der __ Lotos geblüht 

Mit dem Licht ist das bei denen ganz seltsam. Im Bot.-Garten halten wir sie ohne Zusatzbeleuchtung unter! der Dischidia-Sammlung und sie wachsen und blühen trotzdem. Bei mir zuhause isses im Wintergarten, wo wirklich viel Licht da ist, nicht wirklich toll mit denen. Anderseits hatte ich schonmal welche auf der Fensterbank und das ging ganz gut ( beides die gleiche Himmelsrichtung).

In den nächsten Wochen wird das Gewächshausbecken umstruckturiert, das nurnoch Lotos, __ tropische Seerosen und evtl. Hechtkräuter darin leben sollen.

Da sie Seerosen im moment noch schlafen und der Lotos auch, ist das zum Glück kein Problem. Werde dieses Jahr neben der N. ´Green Smoke´ , einer N. Art aus Afrika noch die N. xdaubeniana haben. Meine absolute Lieblingssorte N. ´Josephine´konnte ich leider nirgend mehr auftreiben 

Mal schauen, evtl. werden die ab März-April wieder angetrieben, sodass sie eine relativ lange Wachtumsperiode haben.

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Annett (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Stefan,

schön Dich mal wieder zu lesen!  
Ja die Ladys wollen von uns verwöhnt werden, damit sie grün über den Winter kommen. Sollte ich mal mehr als eine Pflanze/Knolle besitzen, versuche ich die Überwinterung im Glas mit Sand auch mal.
Da das Aquar. aber sowieso läuft, ist es zum Glück nicht so aufwändig sie dort zu überwintern.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

die Überwinterung als Knolle im Glas mit Sand stelle ich mir einfacher vor als im Wasser, das wäre auch eine praktikable Lösung für mich. Zwar weist Werner auf diese Möglichkeit hin, aber eine genauere Information habe ich auf seiner Seite nicht gefunden, außer, dass sie auch im dunklen Keller stehen kann. Mich würde interessieren ob der Sand feucht gehalten werden und eine bestimmte Qualität muss. Weisst Du etwas darüber? Und warum im Glas?

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede

@ Stefan,

ich hoffe Du hast mehr Glück als ich, denn ich konnte die N. x daubenyana im vergangenen August leider nicht mehr bekommen.

Hast Du einen beheizten Wintergarten? Meiner ist leider unbeheizt, also bei Tag und Sonnenschein sehr, sehr warm und nachts kalt. Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert ob __ tropische Seerosen dieses Wechselbad an Temperaturen  im Winter aushalten.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

soweit ich weiß, soll man alles grüne und die Wurzeln von der Seerosenknolle entfernen (die ist dann manchmal nur erbsengroß  ), ein Glas mit etwas feuchten aber sauberen Sand füllen (ich würde versuchen ihn in der Mirkowelle o.ä. zu desinfizieren), die saubere Seerose dann auf den feuchten Sand, Deckel drauf und bei ca. 5°C z.B. im Kühlschrank überwintern. Evtl. noch die Knolle mit 





			
				Eugen vom 21.10.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> ... 0,05%ige Lösung KMnO4 ist ok. 2-3 maliges Baden für je 10-15 min ist vll. effektiver. Aber aufgepasst,Kaliumpermanganatlsg gibt eklige Flecken auf der Haut und auf Textilien. Also mit Handschuhen und im Freien arbeiten und gründlich abspülen ! ...



- defekter Link entfernt - hab ich jetzt noch eine Angabe zur Überwinterung mit 10°C gefunden. (Achtung, Pdf-File!)
Einfach bis zu den Trop. Seerosen runterscrollen.
Meiner Lieferung lag zwar ehemals eine Pflegeanleitung bei, die ist aber beim Umzug vorerst verschwunden.  

Hoffentlich berichtigt mich Stefan, wenn ich jetzt Mist geschrieben habe... aber so ist es mir in Erinnerung geblieben.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hi.

Hab grad mal meine Seerose gedüngt. Dabei hab ich festgestellt das eine von den 3 Pflanzen ziemlich locker saß. Ich konnte sie ganz leicht rausziehen, da sie kaum noch Wurzeln hatte.

Hab jetzt die verfaulten Wurzeln abgemacht und wieder eingepflanzt. Mal sehen ob sie noch was wird. 
Hoffentlich passiert das mit den anderen beiden nicht auch noch.


----------



## StefanB (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Moinsen,

die Seerosenknollen kann man einfach in feuchten Sand z.B. in die Vorratskammer stellen, wo es dann um die 10°C warm ist.

Desinfizieren muss man bei dem Sand eigentlich garnichts. Die Knollen sollte man in einer leicht rosane Kaliumpermanganat-Lösung desinfizieren, falls sie Faulstellen aufweisen, was natürlich nicht sein sollte.

Die x daubeniana ist schon längst geordert.

Der Wintergarten ist mit Fußbodenheizung, da er als normaler Wohnraum mitbenutzt wird. Deshalb finden meine Eltern das auch nicht immer so toll, dass ich dort meine Pflanzen einquatiere 

Das Aquarium, in welches sie dieses Jahr zum antreiben einziehen sollten ist nun von zwei gefräßigen Panzertieren bewohnt und somit eher ungeeignet... 

Viele Grüße aus dem Münsterland,

Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen,

Annett, soll der Deckel auf dem Glas  verhindern, dass sich die Feuchtigkeit verflüchtigt? Ich hätte bei dieser Art der Überwinterung Sorge, dass die Knolle verschimmelt. 

Mirko, vielleicht solltest Du auch die Wurzeln der beiden anderen Pflanzen ganz vorsichtig auf eventuelle Fäulnis untersuchen und sie gegebenfalls auch 
neu in frisches Substrat einpflanzen.

Stefan, ich kann mir einen beheizten Wintergarten gut als Winterquartier für __ tropische Seerosen vorstellen, aber ich verstehe auch die mangelnde Freude Deiner Eltern. Ursprünglich war mein Wintergarten auch als erweiterter Wohnraum eingerichtet, aber schließlich mussten, zum Leidwesen meiner Familie, alle Sitzmöbel meinen Zitronen-Orangen-und Olivenbäumen weichen.

Euch allen liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Guten Morgen Elfriede.

Ja, der Deckel soll verhindern, dass der Sand auf Dauer austrocknet.
Sind und bleiben ja Seerosen... 
Um Schimmel und ähnlichem vorzeubeugen würde ich wie oben gesagt mit Kaliumpermanganat arbeiten und natürlich die Gläser ab und an kontrollieren.
Stefan hat viel mit Werner Wallner zu tun (gehabt) und kennt seine Tricks und Kniffe sicherlich besser als ich...

Wie gesagt, solange ich persönlich noch etwas Platz im Aquarium habe, wird die Seerose darin überwintert. 
Die Sand-Methode würde ich nur mal bei überzähligen Knollen ausprobieren (aber wann ist schon mal eine überzählig? ), denn oft genug wollen die lieben Kleinen dann hinterher auch nicht mehr im Sommer blühen... weil sie nicht rechtzeitig "erwachen". 

Sind halt kleine Zicken.


----------



## StefanB (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo zusammen,

also Schimmel bildet sich in den Gläsern überhaupt nicht. Es ist zum feucht halten einafch sehr praktisch mit dem Deckel. Alternativ kann man auch Ziplog-Beutel nehmen. 

Wichtig ist, dass die Knolle komplett im Sand verbuddelt ist. Der Sand muss nicht klatschnass sein, es reicht wenn er gut feucht ist.

Mit Werner bin ich heute immernoch gut befreundet. Bin auch noch regelmäßig in den Ferien da unten und schaue mir immer wieder neue Tricks ab 
Ist für mich als Gärtnerazubi natürlich sehr praktisch, mal was anderes als immer den Lehrbetrieb zu sehen.

Mal schauen, evtl. hole ich nächste Tage mal eine der Seerosen aus dem Keller hoch und lasse sie im Aq rumdümpeln, ihr habt mich ziemlich aus dem Winterschlaf hochgerissen lol  
Irgendwo müssten da auch noch zwei drei andere Sorten sein...


Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (2. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Annett,

im Aquarium hat man was von den Pflanzen, im dunklen Keller leider nicht. Annett, ich kann gut verstehen, dass Du Deine Seerose gerne beobachten möchtest, ich bin auch nur dann glücklich, wenn ich irgend eine Pflanze wachsen sehe und sie hegen und pflegen kann. Trotzdem interessiert mich die Überwinterung mit der Sandmethode. Natürlich würde ich es auch nur mit einer überzähligen Knolle probieren.

Stefan, gut zu wissen, dass es in den Gläsern nicht zur Schimmelbildung kommt. Wie groß sind denn die Knollen, die Du im Sand einbuddelst und wann machst Du das, -im November? Wie lange lässt Du sie im Keller und wann beginnen sie im Frühling auszutreiben? Stellst Du sie zuerst einmal ins Licht, in einen warmen Raum oder müssen sie gleich ins Wasser?
Ich beneide Dich um die Möglichkeit bei  Werner im direkten Kontakt von seinen Erfahrungstricks zu profitieren. 

Ich hoffe, Du fällst nicht mehr in den Winterschlaf zurück sondern  lässt uns an dem Treiben der Seerosen im Aquarium teilhaben. Welche Sorten von tropischen Seerosen hast Du denn?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## StefanB (3. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Elfriede,

die Seerosenknollen hole ich meistens so mitte-ende Oktober ins Haus, jenachdem, wann es kalt wird.

Also die Kleinste Knolle war so groß wie eine kleine Erbse. Die Größte so wie zwei Kastanien aneinander.
Das Überwintern ist auch unabhängig von der Knollengröße, bloß wird eine große Knolle länger leben als eine Kleine.

Angetrieben werden die jenach Lust und Laune  Kommt halt darauf an, wie das Frühjahr verläuft.

Habe gerade gesehen, dass die ´Green Smoke´ schon wieder autreibt.

Zur Zeit habe ich eine Art aus Afrika, die ´Green Smoke´ und ´Emily Grand Hutching´.

Die ´Woods White Knight´ ist leider über die Wupper gegangen, wie ich gerade gesehen habe.

Werde jetzt mal etwas Pflanzen gehen.

Bis dann,

Stefan

ps: Werner ist jeder Zeit über mail zu erreichen


----------



## Elfriede (4. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit tropischen Seerosen*

Hallo Stefan,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Informationen.

Ich habe mir gerade in Werners Shop Deine tropischen Seerosen angesehen, die Green Smoke gefällt mir besonders gut. Was ist mit der Woods White Knight passiert, - verfault? 

Ich kann es kaum mehr erwarten nach Paros zurückzukehren, um zu sehen ob meine Tina und meine Mad. Ganna Walska den Winter im Teich überlebt haben. Ich werde im April darüber berichten.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

